

Sourceforge down - inconditus
http://www.sf.net

======
zalew
[https://www.google.com/search?q=is+down+site%3Anews.ycombina...](https://www.google.com/search?q=is+down+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4499893>

------
theon144
<http://www.isup.me/sf.net>

<http://www.isup.me/sourceforge.net>

Looks like it's just that particular domain. I didn't investigate more, but
I'd guess some DNS problems.

------
akurilin
Bummer, was just now trying to get a copy of KeePass.

------
mikiem
Tweets complaining of the site being down go back to before 8pm PDT tonight!

------
therealarmen
Slamming it with HN front-page traffic isn't going to help.

------
jspthrowaway2
I have never seen an "X is down" link on Hacker News whose discussion has
enriched my life. The Facebook one earlier turned into linking "lolz"
Anonymous tweets and implying they were responsible, along with (sorry) a lot
of armchair "investigation" by people who just discovered WHOIS last week.

Can we stop submitting these? This is three today.

